# Setup under Rs40000!!



## Artemis (Jul 25, 2011)

I need a PC under 40000Rs.

OS used will be Ubuntu and Windows 7(gaming only).

The PC will be used day in and day out for gaming (almost all offline), with the occassional movies and visualizations(MilkDrop. ) playing!

Gaming and gaming alone will define the components of the PC. Please help.

I don't have problems with any brand/Nvidia/ATi whatsoever. Whatever that is best suited.

I will be requiring these components : 

CPU - (Overclocking possible, if money left for additional cooler)
MoBo (should support USB 3.0)
GPU (No overclocking here)
RAM 
HDD - Minimum of 1TB, (2TB in RAID 0 possible in this budget?)
Monitor - preferably a 22" LED
DVD writer
UPS - (the cheapest one)
Cabinet - not willing to spend more than a grand
PSU
Keyboard
Mouse - Planning for a MX518 (include the amount in the total)

Should I go for a wireless keyboard+mouse setup(Logitech MK320)? I like the feel of it and all, but will there be a lag while playing games. It would definitely be comfortable for me if I use one.

I don't require any Speakers.

PS : Please note that I won't be doing ANY future updates on this setup, so please suggest a rig that is possible in 40k.

My place of purchase will be from SP Road, Bangalore.

Will be buying in 10 days.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|36400

For CPU coolers I dont have proper idea 
So other members can help


----------



## d3p (Jul 25, 2011)

Here goes my suggestion, modified from the techfreak's config.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|3600 [S.P road price]
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1000
*Graphic Card*
|MSI N560GTX TI Twin Frozer II/OC|13700 - Has better linux support.
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1600
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6800
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
|
*Total*
|40200
Don't overclock the Procy, straight out from the box. OC, when you feel, you require that additional edge down the lane.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ The system is fine but i think op here might get a 955 be instead. Its a black edition and can easily be overclocked without touching the bclk. Worth the small premium imo.

Otherwise the config is excellent.

+1


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 25, 2011)

Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i3-2100 	5600
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2-B3	3500
RAM	4x1GB Gskill DDR3-1333 (PC3 10666) F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT	1500
Graphic Card	MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition	9800
HDD	Seagate 1TB 7200.12	2700
DVD Writer	LG 22X SATA DVD	900
PSU	Corsair GS 600	3800
Case	CM Elite 430	2400
Monitor	Benq G2220HD	7000
Keyboard & Mouse	Logitech MK100	500
UPS	Intex 1KVA	1800
Speakers	Logitech Z313	1000
 	Total	40500


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 25, 2011)

Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i3-2100 	5300
Motherboard	Asus P8H61M - LE	3300
RAM	G-Skill 4GB DDR3 1333mhz	1400
Graphic Card	MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition	9800
HDD	Seagate 1TB 7200.12	2700
DVD Writer	LG 22X SATA DVD	900
PSU	FSP Saga II 500W	2000
Case	NZXT Gamma	1800
Monitor	Benq G2220HD	7000
Keyboard & Mouse	Logitech MK100	500
UPS	Intex 1KVA	1800
Speakers	Logitech Z313	1000
 	Total	37500If You Want  Better Graphics Card Then Go With MSI N560 Ti Twin Frozr II/OC @ 13.7K


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

In 40k one can have MidRange Gaming...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

Guys why are you suggesting i3 based rigs when one can have an i5?




*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8H61-M LE B3|3300
*RAM*
|Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB|2000
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse*
|Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black|700
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|41600


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 25, 2011)

@thetechfreak: He need 1TB HDD & i5 is overkill for him. He is making a gaming pc so we can choose better graphics card instead of an i5.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> @thetechfreak: He need 1TB HDD & i5 is overkill for him. He is making a gaming pc so we can choose better graphics card instead of an i5.



Well, a better CPU is better. Most games are becoming more and more CPU intensive each day hence a good CPU is needed.

Wont an i3 be too less


----------



## d3p (Jul 25, 2011)

Guys op need a Gaming PC, in which he wants to use Ubuntu as well as win7.

Most of know that AMD is lacking of Linux support than of Nvidia, so there no point in suggesting a AMD GPU.

If possible then read the requirement properly. Regarding HDD, which op can add at any point of time, until he runs out of space in his cabinet & sata ports.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 25, 2011)

i3 2100 beats hexacore phenom x6 1100t in most of testes. I Think architecture matters over core. i3 will suffice for 2-3years.

OP Doesn't require speakers & want usb 3.0 support in mobo.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|MSI H67MA-E35 B3|4700
*RAM*
|G-Skill 1333mhz 4GB|1400
*Graphic Card*
|MSI N560 Ti Twin Frozr II/OC|13700
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2600
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|NZXT Gamma|1800
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6900
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800

|
*Total*
|45500
@OP: Pls Increase Your Budget By Little & Get This Rig. This Rig Will Suffice For 2-3 Years.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



Bad choice of PSU for 560ti.. Atleast VX450 is recommended


----------



## d3p (Jul 25, 2011)

Its very difficult to get a FSP Saga II 500w as well as VX450 in bangalore.

So OP have to increase his budget around 7k, in order to accommodate the above config with Corsair GS600w.

Let OP reply with his preferences.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

OP hav'nt responded after starting this thread..


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tacens Supero 500 W @ 2.4K if he can find it will deliver horsepower. FSP Saga II 500W is sufficient  for 560 ti.

I think he is not free like us to sit whole day on tdf.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 25, 2011)

First of all, a Core i3 2100 beats all the Phenom II is true, but you guys are forgetting one thing...it happens when both are using same GPU.

But any day a *Phenom II X4 955 + HD 560 Ti* will offer far better gaming performance than a *Core i3 2100 + HD 6850* combination, especially in 1080P resolution, when the main thing maters is GPU and any CPU that can handle the GPU will be well enough.
In Full HD or beyond for gaming, you don't need a very powerful CPU to run games, a well balanced CPU that can handle the graphics card will do the job. Check Metro 2033, at Full HD a Phenom II X4 955 and Core i7 2600K perform almost in the same level with the same GPU.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> FSP Saga II 500W is sufficient  for 560 ti.



Nope not sufficient n not advisable..

Nice info *Cilus*.. As always..


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jul 25, 2011)

Cilus da, good info...


----------



## Artemis (Jul 26, 2011)

Please suggest me a setup based on the 955BE and 560 products.

I don't need speakers, so don't include their price in the total.

And finally the total shouldn't cross 40k, +//- 500.

Please suggest a cheaper cabinet and the FSP Saga PSU that you guys are suggesting is not available in the Bangalore.

And how much bump in a performance will i get, if I RAID 0 two 750GB/1Tb drives?

If it's good enough please incorporate the cost of two drives in the total.


----------



## d3p (Jul 26, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 955BE|5500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|3600 [S.P road price]
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1000
*Graphic Card*
|MSI N560GTX TI Twin Frozer II/OC|13700 - Has better linux support.
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1600
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|850
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6800
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
|
*Total*
|40850
If you have some more cash to be spend around then get another Same 500GB for timebeing & RAID them zero.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 26, 2011)

+1 to d3p5kor's ..


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jul 26, 2011)

d3p5kor, that should be AMD Phenom II x4 955BE, not 995BE.. 

The setup looks sexy.. +1 to you, d3p5kor.. 

But IMO, the Bijli has a bit better airflow than the Elite310...


----------



## d3p (Jul 26, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the typo error...


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 26, 2011)

Souro_Ray said:


> But IMO, the Bijli has a bit better airflow than the Elite310...



True..


----------



## d3p (Jul 26, 2011)

Its bit hard to find Bijli in Bangalore at that price [1k]actually, so its better to have CM Elite 310.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 26, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



Thank you. I think I'll go for this. Will try and extend to invest in a 4GB setup. Is the model that you suggested a 2GB module or 1x2?

And how much is the USB 3.0 support UD3H model of the mobo for?

Thanks.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 26, 2011)

d3p5kor, nice and well balanced rig. +1 Rep from me.

Artemis, get a single 2 GB stick and add another 2 GB later. No point of getting two 1 GB sticks. But my suggestion is spend a little to get a single 4 GB stick. Some of the 1600 MHz Gskill Models are available @ 2K.


----------



## d3p (Jul 26, 2011)

@artemis: Do let me know, before buying the PC, i don't mind bargaining for you in the shops & getting you some parts in less price.

@Cilus & Megamind : Thanks....


----------



## Artemis (Jul 27, 2011)

@Cilus : I was hoping for a 2x2GB setup, because I don't see me spending more on this PC later down the line, please do recommend me a 2x2GB setup.

@d3p5kor : I'll PM you the date when I'll be going to spend. Would surely love your help and the relatively heavier wallet!

Finally thank you everyone for the help.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 28, 2011)

My new budget is 45000.

Should I go for a 4GB setup and add a 500GBx2 RAID0 setup or something else?

Any suggestions?


----------



## d3p (Jul 29, 2011)

Both 4GB (2x2GB) Ram's & 500GB Raid 0 is possible with another 5k or even one 1TB is also possible instead of 500GB RAID.


----------

